# MsMofet's Baked Meat Lasagna



## msmofet (Apr 4, 2011)

*MsMofet's Baked Meat Lasagna *

*Herbs /Spices/Seasonings*



6 large sprigs/stems Fresh basil - chopped fine - divided
2 (1/4 oz) plastic box Fresh oregano - chopped fine - divided
2 (1/4 oz) plastic box Fresh Italian (flat leaf) parsley - chopped fine - divided
Garlic powder - to personal taste
Onion powder - to personal taste
Adobo seasoning - to personal taste
Accent (or MSG) - to personal taste - optional
Ground Sea Salt - to personal taste
Ground peppercorns - to personal taste
Ground hot pepper flakes - to personal taste
Dry thyme - to personal taste
Dry rosemary - to personal taste
Ground Sea Salt - to personal taste
Ground peppercorns - to personal taste
1 Tbls sugar 
6 large cloves Fresh garlic - chopped or grated fine - divided
1 medium Onion - chopped fine - divided
*Meat Prep*



1 lb sweet Italian sausage - removed from casing and crumbled
1 lb lean ground beef 

Place sausage, ground beef, 1/2 the onion, 1/2 the garlic cloves, 1/2 the basil, 1/2 the oregano, *1/3* the parsley and dry spices to taste in pan.
Cook over medium heat stirring and breaking up meat till it is a small to medium crumble.
Cook till browned and cooked through. 
*Cheese Filling Prep*



2 lb ricotta cheese 
1/2 lb. Mozzarella cheese - shredded 
2 raw egg - beaten 
1/4 lb. Grated Parmesan cheese - freshly grated
1/4 lb. Grated Romano - freshly grated

In a mixing bowl, combine ricotta cheese, raw eggs, *1/3* the parsley, sea salt & peppercorns, 1/2 lb. mozzarella cheese, 1/4 lb. Romano cheese and 1/4 lb. Parmesan cheese; mix well. 
*Sauce Prep*



2 (28 ounce) can plain tomato sauce 
1/2 sauce can (14 oz) of burgundy wine

In pot sauté the other half of the onion and garlic in olive oil. 
Stir tomato sauce and wine. 
Season with sugar, 1/2 the basil, 1/2 the oregano, *1/3* the parsley, salt, pepper and hot pepper flakes to taste. 
Simmer 30 minutes or till raw taste is gone, stirring occasionally. 
Add more wine and/or water if necessary.
Taste and correct seasoning if necessary.
*Additional Ingredients for Layers*


8 oz. Can mushrooms - stems and pieces; drained 
2 Hard boiled eggs - peeled and cubed (my mom always put them in)
1/4 lb. Grated Parmesan cheese - freshly grated
1/4 lb. Grated Romano - freshly grated
1/2 lb. Mozzarella cheese - shredded 
Extra virgin olive oil - just enough till coat pot
1 (8 oz) box Oven ready (no boil) lasagna noodles *(See note below)*
Non stick cooking spray
Non stick foil
*Note**:*

May use 1 lb traditional lasagna noodles: 
Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Cook lasagna noodles in boiling water for 8 to 10 minutes. Stir frequently. Drain noodles, and rinse with cold water. 

Preheat oven to 375°F. 

*To assemble: *



Spray bottom and sides of a 9x13x3 inch baking dish
Spread thin layer of over the bottom of baking dish. 
Arrange 3 oven ready noodles crosswise in pan, not touching each other or the sides of pan (boiled noodles lengthwise) over sauce. 
Evenly spread with 1/3 of the ricotta cheese mixture. 
Evenly sprinkle 1/3 of chopped eggs and 1/3 of the mushrooms. 
Evenly spread 1/3 of the meat mixture.
Top with 1/4 of the remaining mozzarella, 1/4 of the remaining Romano cheese, 1/4 of the remaining parmesan cheese. 
Spread thin layer of sauce over cheeses. 
Repeat layers ending with noodles, and top with a layer of sauce and remaining 1/4 mozzarella, 1/4 Romano and 1/4 Parmesan cheeses. 
Cover with non-stick foil or spray regular foil with cooking spray to prevent cheese from sticking (or make sure the foil does not touch the cheese). 
Bake in preheated oven for 30 minutes. 
Remove foil, and bake an additional 20 minutes or till nicely browned. 
Let stand for 15 minutes to set before serving. 

*Pictures*










Arrange 3 oven ready noodles crosswise in pan, not touching each other or the sides of pan (boiled noodles lengthwise) over sauce. 









Evenly spread with 1/3 of the ricotta cheese mixture. 
Evenly sprinkle 1/3 of chopped eggs and 1/3 of the mushrooms. 









Evenly spread 1/3 of the meat mixture.









Top with 1/4 of the remaining mozzarella, 1/4 of the remaining Romano cheese, 1/4 of the remaining parmesan cheese. 









Spread thin layer of sauce over cheeses. 









Repeat layers ending with noodles, and top with a layer of sauce and remaining 1/4 mozzarella, 1/4 Romano and 1/4 Parmesan cheeses. 

Cover with non-stick foil or spray regular foil with cooking spray to prevent cheese from sticking (or make sure the foil does not touch the cheese). 
Bake in preheated oven for 30 minutes. 









Remove foil, and bake an additional 20 minutes or till nicely browned. 









Let stand for 15 minutes to set before serving.


----------



## spork (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, msmofet!  I'm not so good with the oven, but I need to learn this one.

This is precisely why one should not be checking one's emails and discussion forums at the dinner table.  You might accidentally poke the display screen with your fork and break it.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 4, 2011)

spork said:


> Oh my gosh, msmofet! I'm not so good with the oven, but I need to learn this one.
> 
> This is precisely why one should not be checking one's emails and discussion forums at the dinner table. You might accidentally poke the display screen with your fork and break it.


 Thank you so much spork. It is all gone after breakfast and lunches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks really good and I can tell, it's low-fat, low-sodium and low-calorie...right?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2011)

Just curious, why is their garlic and onion and then garlic powder and onion powder?


----------



## msmofet (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you PF and TL.
  LOL PF YUP!!
Because dry and fresh herbs add different intensity of flavors. Dry gives a little kick because it is concentrated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 4, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Thank you PF and TL.
> LOL PF YUP!!
> Because dry and fresh herbs add different intensity of flavors. Dry gives a little kick because it is concentrated.


 
Oh good, I'll take 2.


----------



## mrs.mom (Apr 5, 2011)

That was really incredible. Thanks for the recipe and the wonderful pictures. Wonderful job msmofet.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> That was really incredible. Thanks for the recipe and the wonderful pictures. Wonderful job msmofet.


 Thank you mrs m


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

Picture


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey, is anyone else seeing April as the date of this thread?
The other threads going seem to have the right date associated with them, but this thread says "04". At least on my computer.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Picture


 
There is a nice 6" x 4" clean spot on my monitor now! Off to empty my dribble cup!

Awesome photo msmofet! I'll wait until I have a real oven again to make this one.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Hey, is anyone else seeing April as the date of this thread?
> The other threads going seem to have the right date associated with them, but this thread says "04". At least on my computer.


Thats the proper original post date Pac of when I first posted it. I made lasagna last week and someone wanted the recipe so I posted the link to this thread. No worries nothing is amiss. And I updated the picture because the new one looks better. LOL

ROTFL @ Tim.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2011)

Ahhh... I bet when you posted the link it bumped the thread into the New Posts.
Thanks. I thought it was a current thread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Ahhh... I bet when you posted the link it bumped the thread into the New Posts.
> Thanks. I thought it was a current thread.



It's current now...


----------

